# Nimi on Fire



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Hit nimi today with my buddy, fished 230 till 530 wind was blowing pretty hard, managed to find some good weed beds and fired off at um, got the pan fish in 8 fow plastics n jig, my buddy got his limit of pitching neddie rig.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Hit nimi today with my buddy, fished 230 till 530 wind was blowing pretty hard, managed to find some good weed beds and fired off at um, got the pan fish in 8 fow plastics n jig, my buddy got his limit of pitching neddie rig.


Bass limit was the nedddie rig


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Cheese and rice you need a bigger cooler


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Cheese and rice you need a bigger cooler


My friends straight hillbilly, I don’t know why he even eats those bass, he likes um more then walleye if they come out of nimi


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Must be some MASSIVE oak trees around there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Bass knuckles said:


> My friends straight hillbilly, I don’t know why he even eats those bass, he likes um more then walleye if they come out of nimi


I know a guy like that lol


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Same here, my friend only eats bass during the winter when he ice fishes.....Rich


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I love bass!! Bro in-law is a taxidermist and he gave me the meat from an 8 pound bass he was mounting for a guy. It was delicious!! 

Never tried em, but Musky are probably good too.

Tournament fishers don't want ya eating their fishies


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried Musky once and it sucked! Heard people pickle them but I will pass on that. Ate Bass before too and it also sucked, very fishy but my buddy eats them, just not sure why. I think just to piss off the tourney dudes. I support that!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Nimi has a very good crappie population of you can locate them. Have had some very good outings in Feb/Mar in the past.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Maybe it's a mental thing, but the catfish taste better out of nimi compared to other places. Some say it's because of it being an electric lake.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

winguy7 said:


> Maybe it's a mental thing, but the catfish taste better out of nimi compared to other places. Some say it's because of it being an electric lake.[/QUOTE


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

TClark said:


> I love bass!! Bro in-law is a taxidermist and he gave me the meat from an 8 pound bass he was mounting for a guy. It was delicious!!
> 
> Never tried em, but Musky are probably good too.
> 
> Tournament fishers don't want ya eating their fishies


Man, I wish I had gone to Nimi last weekend! Congrats on the bucketful!

I tried a 5lb bass and and a 14lb muskie and hated both of them. Stronger taste than panfish or walleye or pike. Can't really relate it to anything else I've eaten. It's like adding poppy seeds to bagels. Completely changes the taste. I've had plenty of 1-3lb bass and they tasted great like bluegill.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

winguy7 said:


> Maybe it's a mental thing, but the catfish taste better out of nimi compared to other places. Some say it's because of it being an electric lake.


I agree winguy, he says same thing, the lake is clean so that’s why he likes um!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

The way you guys talk on here, It's like you used to fish Mogadore in the 80's! I'll refrain from trolling people here, but keeping some bass is ok, everyone who fishes keeping limits of bass hurts the population. Same as keeping the larger panfish has a negative effect on a lake. With this being the internet and all, I wouldn't expect for you Boomers to understand...

Oh, and in terms of tournament fishermen being against bass being kept, I think that ( and this is the case for me) It is evident when people are taking limits of bass from a lake. same way panfishermen notice a decline in catches and size, bass fishermen also notice a decline. I can actually cite specific, local examples of this. Berlin has some amazing areas that also get a lot of pressure from people filling buckets with fish. It gets very difficult to catch a bass in these places ( in proportion with the number of photos with bass ( and some bigguns, too!) having from stringers or in buckets. Mogadore used to be THE best bass and panfish lake around. The 80's and 90's were very tough on it. The catfish and shad have truly helped this lake rebound. Nimisila is another lake. In 2005-2007 there were rumors of large coolers of bass being taken out by one or two people who night fished out there. While the claims were never proven, anyone who bass fishes there noticed a steep decline in the size and number of bass out there. 

Creel limits are set based on evidence of angler harvest ( not many people keep bass) and would change with angler harvest, if and when it increased. This is true with many lakes with large, stunted populations of crappie.

To Bass knuckles, you had a great day! keep up the good work! This isn't an attack on you by any means. I hope you keep up the strong catches and good reports! I just get tired of people starting issues with out any basis of knowledge.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bdawg said:


> Man, I wish I had gone to Nimi last weekend! Congrats on the bucketful!
> 
> I tried a 5lb bass and and a 14lb muskie and hated both of them. Stronger taste than panfish or walleye or pike. Can't really relate it to anything else I've eaten. It's like adding poppy seeds to bagels. Completely changes the taste. I've had plenty of 1-3lb bass and they tasted great like bluegill.


Fyi grandma made a hell of a poppy seed roll may she RIP


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> The way you guys talk on here, It's like you used to fish Mogadore in the 80's! I'll refrain from trolling people here, but keeping some bass is ok, everyone who fishes keeping limits of bass hurts the population. Same as keeping the larger panfish has a negative effect on a lake. With this being the internet and all, I wouldn't expect for you Boomers to understand...
> 
> Oh, and in terms of tournament fishermen being against bass being kept, I think that ( and this is the case for me) It is evident when people are taking limits of bass from a lake. same way panfishermen notice a decline in catches and size, bass fishermen also notice a decline. I can actually cite specific, local examples of this. Berlin has some amazing areas that also get a lot of pressure from people filling buckets with fish. It gets very difficult to catch a bass in these places ( in proportion with the number of photos with bass ( and some bigguns, too!) having from stringers or in buckets. Mogadore used to be THE best bass and panfish lake around. The 80's and 90's were very tough on it. The catfish and shad have truly helped this lake rebound. Nimisila is another lake. In 2005-2007 there were rumors of large coolers of bass being taken out by one or two people who night fished out there. While the claims were never proven, anyone who bass fishes there noticed a steep decline in the size and number of bass out there.
> 
> ...





johnboy111711 said:


> The way you guys talk on here, It's like you used to fish Mogadore in the 80's! I'll refrain from trolling people here, but keeping some bass is ok, everyone who fishes keeping limits of bass hurts the population. Same as keeping the larger panfish has a negative effect on a lake. With this being the internet and all, I wouldn't expect for you Boomers to understand...
> 
> Oh, and in terms of tournament fishermen being against bass being kept, I think that ( and this is the case for me) It is evident when people are taking limits of bass from a lake. same way panfishermen notice a decline in catches and size, bass fishermen also notice a decline. I can actually cite specific, local examples of this. Berlin has some amazing areas that also get a lot of pressure from people filling buckets with fish. It gets very difficult to catch a bass in these places ( in proportion with the number of photos with bass ( and some bigguns, too!) having from stringers or in buckets. Mogadore used to be THE best bass and panfish lake around. The 80's and 90's were very tough on it. The catfish and shad have truly helped this lake rebound. Nimisila is another lake. In 2005-2007 there were rumors of large coolers of bass being taken out by one or two people who night fished out there. While the claims were never proven, anyone who bass fishes there noticed a steep decline in the size and number of bass out there.
> 
> ...





johnboy111711 said:


> The way you guys talk on here, It's like you used to fish Mogadore in the 80's! I'll refrain from trolling people here, but keeping some bass is ok, everyone who fishes keeping limits of bass hurts the population. Same as keeping the larger panfish has a negative effect on a lake. With this being the internet and all, I wouldn't expect for you Boomers to understand...
> 
> Oh, and in terms of tournament fishermen being against bass being kept, I think that ( and this is the case for me) It is evident when people are taking limits of bass from a lake. same way panfishermen notice a decline in catches and size, bass fishermen also notice a decline. I can actually cite specific, local examples of this. Berlin has some amazing areas that also get a lot of pressure from people filling buckets with fish. It gets very difficult to catch a bass in these places ( in proportion with the number of photos with bass ( and some bigguns, too!) having from stringers or in buckets. Mogadore used to be THE best bass and panfish lake around. The 80's and 90's were very tough on it. The catfish and shad have truly helped this lake rebound. Nimisila is another lake. In 2005-2007 there were rumors of large coolers of bass being taken out by one or two people who night fished out there. While the claims were never proven, anyone who bass fishes there noticed a steep decline in the size and number of bass out there.
> 
> ...


thanks johnboy! No offense took here! Fish on


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Fyi grandma made a hell of a poppy seed roll may she RIP


No disrespect to grandma. I'm sure she made a good roll, but to me, poppy seeds are the worst tasting seed/spice ever! If there is a bag of bagels and one of them is poppy seed, I won't eat the others!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Tinknocker1 said:


> Fyi grandma made a hell of a poppy seed roll may she RIP


my favorite,even better than nutroll to me!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> The way you guys talk on here, It's like you used to fish Mogadore in the 80's! I'll refrain from trolling people here, but keeping some bass is ok, everyone who fishes keeping limits of bass hurts the population. Same as keeping the larger panfish has a negative effect on a lake. With this being the internet and all, I wouldn't expect for you Boomers to understand...
> 
> Oh, and in terms of tournament fishermen being against bass being kept, I think that ( and this is the case for me) It is evident when people are taking limits of bass from a lake. same way panfishermen notice a decline in catches and size, bass fishermen also notice a decline. I can actually cite specific, local examples of this. Berlin has some amazing areas that also get a lot of pressure from people filling buckets with fish. It gets very difficult to catch a bass in these places ( in proportion with the number of photos with bass ( and some bigguns, too!) having from stringers or in buckets. Mogadore used to be THE best bass and panfish lake around. The 80's and 90's were very tough on it. The catfish and shad have truly helped this lake rebound. Nimisila is another lake. In 2005-2007 there were rumors of large coolers of bass being taken out by one or two people who night fished out there. While the claims were never proven, anyone who bass fishes there noticed a steep decline in the size and number of bass out there.
> 
> ...


Well said John. I'm with the Linder's In-Fisherman approach of selective harvest for ALL species. Always releasing the large brood stock of the specific fish to ensure positive spawning results. Nice catch Bass Knuckles!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Speaking of "good eatin", Aldi's has some "Steelhead Trout" in their latest ad, $8.95/pound!(Regular price $10!! Yummm, love me some fresh(deep fried "trout"!, )in oil! Did I say yummm?
("gagging" as I Write this, and wondering "where" on Earth they get them??)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crestliner TS said:


> I tried Musky once and it sucked! Heard people pickle them but I will pass on that. Ate Bass before too and it also sucked, very fishy but my buddy eats them, just not sure why. I think just to piss off the tourney dudes. I support that!


I have no idea why anyone would want to eat an apex predator like a Musky! They are first cousins to pike and I can't stand them either. Ever smell your hands after releasing one? Those fish stink to high heaven. And bigger bass get woody and stale tasting. The only bass worth eating is a 2-3 lber from cold water.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Totally agree always keep a couple when ice fishing, the 2 to 3 pounders are really good through the ice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> I have no idea why anyone would want to eat an apex predator like a Musky! They are first cousins to pike and I can't stand them either. Ever smell your hands after releasing one? Those fish stink to high heaven. And bigger bass get woody and stale tasting. The only bass worth eating is a 2-3 lber from cold water.


You don't like Pike? You never ate one then! They are my favorite hand s down along with Crappie and Perch as best tasting fresh water fish! Seriously, I am sure many will back me up on that. When I go to Canada each yr I ALWYS bring back a bunch of Pike fillets. Delicious white tender meat.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Absolutely a great tasting fish, I was raised on them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bottom line don’t fish out the lake! If U want to eat ditch pickles and whatever go ahead just don’t rape the resource! My favorite are perch and gills but will not keep gills over 8.25 anymore! I have had smoke pike and it was good! I have not kept a pike don’t need to with how much I fish for gills and craps! Hell I hardly keep them! Fished 5 out of the last 10 days and have kept my non limit of fish


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> Bottom line don’t fish out the lake! If U want to eat ditch pickles and whatever go ahead just don’t rape the resource! My favorite are perch and gills but will not keep gills over 8.25 anymore! I have had smoke pike and it was good! I have not kept a pike don’t need to with how much I fish for gills and craps! Hell I hardly keep them! Fished 5 out of the last 10 days and have kept my non limit of fish


That is commendable Brad! I admire your respect for the fishery, however, calling my favorite eating fish a ditch pickle is way over the line! They do taste great with a nice crispy dill pickle on the side!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> You don't like Pike? You never ate one then! They are my favorite hand s down along with Crappie and Perch as best tasting fresh water fish! Seriously, I am sure many will back me up on that. When I go to Canada each yr I ALWYS bring back a bunch of Pike fillets. Delicious white tender meat.


I never target them but I have only eaten one in my fishing history. It was from Canada(commercially caught) and stocked in a Medina Trout Farm pond. Have to say, imo, it was easily equal to walleye in texture and taste!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

_Don't eat poppy seeds before a drug test._


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

A


crestliner TS said:


> That is commendable Brad! I admire your respect for the fishery, however, calling my favorite eating fish a ditch pickle is way over the line! They do taste great with a nice crispy dill pickle on the side!


i was a bass guy I just like word Bobber uses! Out of the 5 days fishing I forgot I did keep and clean like 20 for after fishing dinner lots of work when your tired from fishing! I have had smallmouth and largemouth once not bad


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

crestliner TS said:


> You don't like Pike? You never ate one then! They are my favorite hand s down along with Crappie and Perch as best tasting fresh water fish! Seriously, I am sure many will back me up on that. When I go to Canada each yr I ALWYS bring back a bunch of Pike fillets. Delicious white tender meat.


Ditto, I have a freezer full of pike from Canada. If you know how to get the Y bones out it’s about as good as it gets. Nice thick white flaky meat. We also used to keep largemouth and smallies in Canada. Switched lakes up about 8-10 years ago and the new place will only let you keep Walleye and pike. It’s frowned upon to keep smallies. No largies at this lake. And if you were to keep a musk, you can forget about ever coming back to the lake, they’ll never accept you back to any of the lodges there. Lake is supposed to hold the world record musk and they only got to that point for a reason. They have crazy slots on all the species on what can be kept. Can’t even keep a Walleye over 18”. No pike over 27”. They preach catch and release for any trophy fish or muskie and to get a replica made for a mount. I agree 100% with the replica these days. They make exact replicas and when a fish reaches trophy size it’s only right to send it back. But as I stated, pike are one of the best eating there is. Keep your pike 22-28” in my opinion. Anything smaller isn’t worth it, and bigger deserves to swim another day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I also think Pike is absolutely delicious, and I only like mild fish, like to the point that I only keep walleye under 20" for eating myself and give away the bigger fish to friends and family. I enjoy bass occasionally, but I usually only keep one if I think it has been fatally injured by my hook. I find the larger bass fillets really good blackened, very reminiscent of redfish in texture and taste.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Second that swone any filet is good blackened

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crestliner TS said:


> You don't like Pike? You never ate one then! They are my favorite hand s down along with Crappie and Perch as best tasting fresh water fish! Seriously, I am sure many will back me up on that. When I go to Canada each yr I ALWYS bring back a bunch of Pike fillets. Delicious white tender meat.


Oh yes I have! We went fishing in Canada for a good 25-30 years straight! At a new lake sometimes we wouldn't get the walleye figured out quick enough. After eating the steaks we brought with us on the first night, we were forced to! They do not compare to crappie, perch or walleye IMO. 

We went to one camp for awhile that had the pike eatingest bunch of dudes I've ever seen! They'd come in with big stringers of pike and spend half the evening in the fish cleaning house doing surgery! We'd only take the back meat, which is the equivalent of the tenderloin. Reminded me of nasty, bloody white bass, another non-favorite of mine!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Gonna try pike this year I can't wait


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a 9 inch size limit on crappie but


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

kit carson said:


> Totally agree always keep a couple when ice fishing, the 2 to 3 pounders are really good through the ice
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I’ve ate bass many times but I do definitely like my e


kit carson said:


> Totally agree always keep a couple when ice fishing, the 2 to 3 pounders are really good through the ice
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


them bass to fishy tasting for me to but I l


buckeyebowman said:


> Oh yes I have! We went fishing in Canada for a good 25-30 years straight! At a new lake sometimes we wouldn't get the walleye figured out quick enough. After eating the steaks we brought with us on the first night, we were forced to! They do not compare to crappie, perch or walleye IMO.
> 
> We went to one camp for awhile that had the pike eatingest bunch of dudes I've ever seen! They'd come in with big stringers of pike and spend half the evening in the fish cleaning house doing surgery! We'd only take the back meat, which is the equivalent of the tenderloin. Reminded me of nasty, bloody white bass, another non-favorite of mine!


guess everybody has their choice of what they like, bass to me are just to strong of taste, cold crappi, eyes n perch hands down, IMO fish on


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ve ate bass many times but I do definitely like my e
> 
> them bass to fishy tasting for me to but I l
> 
> guess everybody has their choice of what they like, bass to me are just to strong of taste, cold crappi, eyes n perch hands down, IMO fish on


Nimi has no limit on size from what I know, long story short I kept my fish in basket on side of my kayak threw back to swim after a pic, other hand yeah my friend kept his, i mostly eat Erie eyes n perch.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

To each is own but bass taste like sucking on fish skin to me. Not a fan of salmon either


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bass knuckles said:


> Nimi has no limit on size from what I know, long story short I kept my fish in basket on side of my kayak threw back to swim after a pic, other hand yeah my friend kept his, i mostly eat Erie eyes n perch.


Yup no size limit on nimi. It was not working. I honestly caught better fish at nimi before the size limits. 

And I think it’s because the lake is predominantly black crappie. White crappie don’t seem to stunt as much as the blacks they seem to just be paper thin if over populated while the blacks seem to get fat and stubby. 

Ever notice all the stubby 8-9” fish with thick shoulders out there. I know some lakes dominated by white crappie that the size limit seems to be working. Not the case at nimi and thankfully they have kept the size limits in place on those lakes. 

Y’all had a great day! No need to explain to anyone what you did with your legal catch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> Yup no size limit on nimi. It was not working. I honestly caught better fish at nimi before the size limits.
> 
> And I think it’s because the lake is predominantly black crappie. White crappie don’t seem to stunt as much as the blacks they seem to just be paper thin if over populated while the blacks seem to get fat and stubby.
> 
> ...


Thanks bobber! That lake is def loaded with 7-9” black crappi. The whites have been harder to find, seems like south end of the lake is where most of the white crappi can be found, they are usually skinny


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> Yup no size limit on nimi. It was not working. I honestly caught better fish at nimi before the size limits.
> 
> And I think it’s because the lake is predominantly black crappie White crappie don’t seem to stunt as much as the blacks they seem to just be paper thin if over populated while the blacks seem to get fat and stubby.
> 
> ...


Seems to be a regional thing. Wft and Moggie have always had those fat, "cookie cutter" 8-9" blacks(w/shoulders) also(possibly Springfield too from what I read last year on here). Typical 9" black from one of these local lakes is as heavy as a 11" white from Berlin!(The one in front of the striper in my avatar pic was an exception, 15"(when caught) black crappie from little Wft over 30 years ago!) These are good "keepers"/filleters in my book!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Seems to be a regional thing. Wft and Moggie have always had those fat, "cookie cutter" 8-9" blacks(w/shoulders) also(possibly Springfield too from what I read last year on here). Typical 9" black from one of these local lakes is as heavy as a 11" white from Berlin!(The one in front of the striper in my avatar pic was an exception, 15"(when caught) black crappie from little Wft over 30 years ago!) These are good "keepers"/filleters in my book!


IMO Slot limits and stocking a pile of pike would be absolute magic at those lakes. I’ll probably never live to see the day tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh yes I have! We went fishing in Canada for a good 25-30 years straight! At a new lake sometimes we wouldn't get the walleye figured out quick enough. After eating the steaks we brought with us on the first night, we were forced to! They do not compare to crappie, perch or walleye IMO.
> 
> We went to one camp for awhile that had the pike eatingest bunch of dudes I've ever seen! They'd come in with big stringers of pike and spend half the evening in the fish cleaning house doing surgery! We'd only take the back meat, which is the equivalent of the tenderloin. Reminded me of nasty, bloody white bass, another non-favorite of mine!


I must disagree with the "tenderloin" statement. Honestly, there is no comparison of the Pike back meat being like tenderloin. Big difference between a venison tenderloin and the rest of the meat but a Pike, no difference. It all tastes the same and has same texture as rest of meat.


----------

